

You Need Phosphorous to Live—and We're Running Out - sc68cal
http://www.motherjones.com/environment/2013/05/fertilizer-peak-phosphorus-shortage

======
VandyILL
I wonder what the possibilities are of engineering plants that use less
phosphorus.

